# I found these on cl how much should I offer.



## kirk thomas (Jul 14, 2019)

I only have this 1 picture and I offered them $100. There is a Indian Princess there. They need to settle the estate.



https://glensfalls.craigslist.org/bop/d/north-granville-vintage-bicycles/6932145728.html


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 14, 2019)

I'd pay the asking price of 123 dollars then part it out.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2019)

Looks like a lot of work/time and not much reward. I'd pass on this. V/r Shawn


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 14, 2019)

kirk thomas said:


> I only have this 1 picture and I offered them $100. There is a Indian Princess there. They need to settle the estate.
> View attachment 1029966https://glensfalls.craigslist.org/bop/d/north-granville-vintage-bicycles/6932145728.html



Which one is the Princess? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jul 14, 2019)

I think the 2nd one in front with the rod brakes. I could be wrong.


----------



## phantom (Jul 14, 2019)

Why not just offer what you are comfortable with?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 14, 2019)

So $123 is too high for a flat bed full of bikes? I only see one that's not a step thru though.


----------



## TieDye (Jul 14, 2019)

If you get them, take good pics of each one and PM me. If I buy one, you've made your money back and extra. Lol....
Deb


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jul 14, 2019)

Uh... I believe the $123 asking is a generic amount due to the posting requirement of having to list a price. I've seen "free" or $1 ads that weren't free, but that or a price is needed. I'm guessing they want a offer of a lot more than a hundred bucks, but you can try.


----------



## vincev (Jul 14, 2019)

I see a lot of "space wasters"


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 15, 2019)

Maybe one of these is hiding in there:


----------



## kirk thomas (Jul 15, 2019)

Wow what is that?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 15, 2019)

kirk thomas said:


> Wow what is that?



It is a girl's Huffman 1936 Safety Streamline (someone converted it into a boys) one of our Cabe brothers found a couple weeks ago.  Kirk, every time you post a heap of bikes I optimistically envision somewhere in the pile you will pull out a Bluebird, Huffman Super Streamline, Roadmaster Supreme or some other great treasure.  Keep up the good hunt and best of luck!


----------



## kirk thomas (Jul 15, 2019)

I have found another load of bikes. I am trying to get some pictures and try to make a deal with the guy before I put it up.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 15, 2019)

kirk thomas said:


> I think the 2nd one in front with the rod brakes. I could be wrong.



So what is the guys bike? 2nd row, 3rd bike in? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 15, 2019)

vincev said:


> I see a lot of "space wasters"



AMEN To That. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 15, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Maybe one of these is hiding in there:
> 
> View attachment 1030583
> 
> View attachment 1030584



That's a really neat. bike. Great conversion job.


----------

